

Reflections on Startup School - dwynings
http://daltoncaldwell.com/reflections-on-startup-school

======
napoleond
Never made the connection between app.net and imeem before. Dalton's talk at
Startup School 2010 was fantastic; it's really valuable to hear a founder
candidly discuss the challenges they faced without the veneer of PR posturing.

